# 7 German Shepherds having fun in the snow



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It was hard to get the camera to focus on the dogs cause the snow is falling so hard but I managed to get some ok shots. 

Cisco...









Ciso, Sam, Ebo and Juka...









Tara, Moca, Juka, Cisco, Ebo and Sam...

































Sam, Cisco and Fenga...









Fenga...









































Sam who is going to be 12 in a week...


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Fabulous pictures and gorgeous dogs!!! :wub:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Great pics. Id say you did a great job of capturing them in the snow. beautiful, just beautiful. If they werent so darn cute Id be jealous. I want some snow


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

these pics are amazing, they look like they a having so much fun and look very happy

ive never seen snow, feel sorry for my 2 now as it is so hot and humid in sydney - my 2 really struggle sometimes, wish they had snow.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are some great pictures! I was hoping for snow this year but so far, nope!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Beatiful! They are a real pack. Except one the rest appears to me a bit with shorter ears and tails than the majority of GSDs have. It makes them look like a pack of wolves at leisure time: big powerful creatures making strong leaps in and out of the deep snow.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can never get enough of them. I want 7 too!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome Pics, thanks for sharing. Galathiel and Harry and Lola, we are getting a Foot of Snow here Tomorrow! Give me you addressees, and I'll send you some!


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful pack!!! I wish I was able to have many shepherds but my town only allows 3 dogs per home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Playing with dogs in the snow is so much fun. They become so light hearted-free spirits. I would be most happy right in the middle playing with them!


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> these pics are amazing, they look like they a having so much fun and look very happy
> 
> ive never seen snow, feel sorry for my 2 now as it is so hot and humid in sydney - my 2 really struggle sometimes, wish they had snow.


Same, it's been so hot in brisbane. Bet my dogs wish they had some snow.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous dogs!! A little jealous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a wonderful group of pictures....Snow really brings out a special playfulness...


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Great pics. Really well done. Show us more when you can.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

David Taggart said:


> Except one the rest appears to me a bit with shorter ears and tails than the majority of GSDs have. It makes them look like a pack of wolves at leisure time.


Shorter ears and tails compared to most GSD's?????

WTF do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

As always Carolina, I love seeing pictures of your dogs. I am so sick of the snow, though. I HATE it! Hoping, in the near future, to see your beautiful dogs in the sunshine, with green grass and flowers. Is that too much to ask? I think not.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics-its good to see Sam again


----------

